
60 Minutes:  What is “brain hacking”? Tech insiders on why you should care - Dowwie
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/brain-hacking-tech-insiders-60-minutes/
======
Dowwie
Further, listen to the latest RadioWest podcast about addictive technology:
[http://radiowest.kuer.org/post/rise-addictive-
technology](http://radiowest.kuer.org/post/rise-addictive-technology)

Doug Fabrizio talks with Adam Alter about addictive technology and his new
book
[http://adamalterauthor.com/irresistible/](http://adamalterauthor.com/irresistible/)

